# Over The River and Through The Woods



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanksgiving and the beginning of the holiday season is just around the corner

1) What are YOU thankful for this Thanksgiving?

2) Who are you spending the holiday with?

3) What's cooking for dinner?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm thankful I live where I do, have had a decent career, and to have family and friends around me.

We'll be spending the holiday at home with immediate family, as is our custom.

Oven roasted turkey, with candied sweet taters, pumpkin pie and bread dressing. I'm opening one of my few remaining bottles of 1976 Schmidte and Sohne Spatelese. 

I fully intend on sitting back, stuffed as a tick, watching, for once in a very long time, a pretty good football game. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm thankful to be here on earth. I mean that literally. It's been a tough couple of years. Larynx cancer is supposed to be the "good" kind of cancer, if there is such a thing. It didn't quite work out that way in my case. There is so many issues involved with being speechless. More than most people might imagine. BUT, there are far worse disabilities.

What bothers me most is the loss of my independence. I have to rely on others for many things, such as a simple phone call.

I am thankful for the support I received from non family members. I tried to shield family from a lot of medical issues and concerns. It helped to be able to whine when I got too worried or concerned. I'm not going to name supporters names. You supporters know who you are.

The other thing was last Thanksgiving I wrote that it was my final year of tasting food correctly. For some wonderful reason, even though my nose is "disconnected" from the rest of me, I taste just FINE and will enjoy the hell out of my meal this year. I just don't smell good.:-D

We will stay home alone, enjoy our meal and watch football. My wife, daughter and young son are here. The oldest boy graduated Marine Corps boot camp and is at Camp Pendleton for combat training. I told him the Marines do a great job with holiday meals. We even ate good in Vietnam. This is his first year away from home. We will miss him.

We are having 2 roast ducks (1 duck serves 2 people), cornbread and regularly dressing, sweet potatoes with maple syrup and marshmallows on top, mashed potatoes, corn casserole, cranberry sauce, giblet gravy, apple and pumpkin pie. A real feast for 4 people but leftovers the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thankful for my two great kids and wife most the time ( just kidding O:lol: ) shes a great mother and woman. Also thankful for my health, have had some rough battles with good old lyme disease flair ups ( 2x to be exact this past year ), lucky to be still mobile for heavens sake ( thanks God ).

Heading to the best place ever put on this earth in the north east ( tri-state ) area NY, NJ and maybe CT if time allows to see some old friends there.

Having your typical true Italian / Irish meals in one of the best Italian / Irish neighborhoods in NY, we will have some turkey and gravy and some awesome slice honey baked ham, but most most most importantly the Italian food spread and trays of goodies will be out of this world, its been a few years baby since we have been to my side of the family for Thanksgiving and its long after do let me tell ya, OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH YYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA 8)8)8)

Cannot wait to be around some good old fashion true and crazy friends and family, my son tell his teacher everyday, " you know where I am going for thanksgiving, I am going to NY OH YEA ", his teacher says she laughs everyday at him.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Hands down I'm most thankful for my two amazing sons (they truly are the greatest blessings I've ever gotten), my beautiful wife (I hear ya Harry, I think my wife is an amzing woman too; I definitely married out of my league), a good job, and a place to call home. 

We'll be spending the holiday with my wife's family as usual. Smoked turkey, dressing, my wife's corn and cheese casserole, my wife's sweet potato casserole, homemade rolls, mased potatoes w/gravy, and whatever else we have room for on the table.


----------



## Sidney Johnsen (May 31, 2009)

I am thankful most of all that I get to spend another Thanksgiving, another Christmas, another New Years with my mother. Last year around this time she was diagnosed with Lymphoma, she almost didn't make it through chemo. This summer she was declared cancer free. I will never stop being thankful for that.

This Thanksgiving its just going to be me, her, and my boyfriend. We're gonna take the dogs out for a good long run then eat until we think we're gonna explode and sit back and watch movies.

My heartfelt gratitude goes out to all the military personnel who can't be with their families over the holidays, and to all the police officers who work the holiday shifts. You guys are awesome.

Turkey, dinner rolls, LOTS of mashed potatoes and gravy, cornbread, and some delicious ham is what is gonna be on our menu.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm thankful for SO much, but the basics: my kids--both in college, both doin well (tho i miss them like crazy), that my property is paid for, that i'm getting by.

will be going to OM to spend 3-4 days with the kids, cooking, joking, bickering, eating.

boneless stuffed turkey breast, mashed potatoes, baked sweet potatoes, brussel sprouts w/vinegrette dresssing, green bean casserole (NOT with cream of mushroom soup!), cucumber salad, gravy, pumpkin pie. so far. oh--and a ricotta cheese/cheddar cheese/spinach/bacon/puff pastry "bake" for breakfast. yum yum!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> i'm thankful for SO much, but the basics: my kids--both in college, both doin well (tho i miss them like crazy), that my property is paid for, that i'm getting by.
> 
> will be going to OM to spend 3-4 days with the kids, cooking, joking, bickering, eating.
> 
> boneless stuffed turkey breast, mashed potatoes, baked sweet potatoes, brussel sprouts w/vinegrette dresssing, green bean casserole (NOT with cream of mushroom soup!), cucumber salad, gravy, pumpkin pie. so far. oh--and a ricotta cheese/cheddar cheese/spinach/bacon/puff pastry "bake" for breakfast. yum yum!


We are having our traditional breakfast called LEO's. Lox (smoked salmon), eggs and onions with home fried potatoes on the side, french toast and fresh squeezed orange juice. I usually start the holiday right and cap off breakfast with super spicy BLOODY MARYS. 

Later, when the ducks go in the oven, Egg Nog and a shot of Jim Beam in it for a kicker. Chadonnay with dinner and Drambuie and/or Gran Mariner with dessert and coffee.

Yummy!!!!

\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sidney Johnsen said:


> I am thankful most of all that I get to spend another Thanksgiving, another Christmas, another New Years with my mother. Last year around this time she was diagnosed with Lymphoma, she almost didn't make it through chemo. This summer she was declared cancer free. I will never stop being thankful for that.
> 
> This Thanksgiving its just going to be me, her, and my boyfriend. We're gonna take the dogs out for a good long run then eat until we think we're gonna explode and sit back and watch movies.
> 
> ...


"EXPLODE" is a perfect description.:-D


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

1) What are YOU thankful for this Thanksgiving?
We came through our economic troubles with few incidents. I'm thankful my sister's divorce is done. Thankful for everyone's relatively good health.

2) Who are you spending the holiday with?
the parents, a couple of siblings and their kids.
3) What's cooking for dinner?
Turkey, stuffin, cranberries, pumpkin pie, taters, maybe some salad. For a happy change I'm actually not having to cook this year.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm thankful I don't have a Thanksgiving to tolerate.....Xmas is bad enuff !!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm thankful I don't have a Thanksgiving to tolerate.....Xmas is bad enuff !!!


I get into the Holidays. They were bit exhausting when my parents were alive and I lived close to my brother. I still always enjoyed them.

This year is a cakewalk. I just recently moved so we get a real quiet holiday season. It's been awhile since I had that. 

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Maggie I think you and I could be good friends after all .


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

vicki dickey said:


> Maggie I think you and I could be good friends after all .


Maggie is just jealous that she has one less holiday than we do to get blitzed out of her mind.:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe a day early but I'm thankful for veterans like you, David and all the rest here on WDF and the planet for that matter. That's how all the rest iis possible.
Thanksgiving at the wife's brothers on T day and my sisters the following Saturday.
Food will be all the "traditional" stuff and I plan on doing just that. Stuff!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Maybe a day early but I'm thankful for veterans like you, David and all the rest here on WDF and the planet for that matter. That's how all the rest iis possible.
> Thanksgiving at the wife's brothers on T day and my sisters the following Saturday.
> Food will be all the "traditional" stuff and I plan on doing just that. Stuff!


Thanks Bob. Ya know I struggled silently for awhile with my eldest boy enlisting in the Marine Corps. I never told my wife about it because she was against it from the get go.

I knew the anguish my parents went through while I was "over there". I didn't know if I wanted her and I to go through that. I wondered if it was enough that I paid a price for going.

I let him go. I hope I never resent it. When he left for boot camp, I went to the bathroom, away from everyone and wept. Way too many memories flooded my mind. 

I never wept the whole time I went through these last 2 "cancer" years. I hate emotional shit. I'm too big a MOFO.

It isn't just the Vets but the family they leave behind.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, tell your son Happy Birthday and of course I extend that to all Marines.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee, we all paid a price. Some will never know what it's like to serve and what it puts the family through. I guess it's why I've always felt so connected to the saying: All give some; some gave all. Whether we agree with the "war" you are I endured, to me, isn't the question. We did, at the time, what we thought was right. I'll never regret that. I know it's hard to send a son. Mine was sent to Desert Storm. He was in the military because I suggested it might help him decide what he wanted to do in life. My 90 year old father served in the Pacific, and saw combat on Tarawa, Kwajalien and was wounded on Saipan. There are so many to thank. 

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Maggie is just jealous that she has one less holiday than we do to get blitzed out of her mind.:lol:


Lee, Maggie doesn't need a holiday to get blitzed out her mind :grin:......but it is family which makes these occasions what they are, if you have family.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My nephew came back a few months ago after his 4th or 5th tour. Got his field promotion to Major the last time over there in charge of a 12-14 man unit in one of those mountain top "resorts" on the Pakistan border.
With his rank now I don't think he has to go into combat again but being Spec Op Marine it still scares the hell out of all of us because he loves being a Marine. I love him to pieces! Going on 18 yrs as a Marine.
Give my best to your son!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David, he came back from boot camp a better person because of the experience. I thought it would help make him neater around the house because they teach that too. He is still a slob, who became a killing machine!\\/

Some things never change!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Lee, Maggie doesn't need a holiday to get blitzed out her mind :grin:......but it is family which makes these occasions what they are, if you have family.


In the old days we always invited people to our home that were alone, for one reason or another, on the HOLIDAYS. We have had some very interesting guests in my home. 

We even tried to invite some kids in homeless shelters here to my house. My youngest boy's birthday is the 26th of November. I used to get dressed up as Santa and all the neighborhood kids were invited for a huge party. Believe it or not due to regulations, the homeless kids could not come.

I understand, Maggie. If you want to fly here I will serve you a hell of a dinner with plenty of great food and fine booze. I know how to put on a great old Thanksgiving meal.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> We are having our traditional breakfast called LEO's. Lox (smoked salmon), eggs and onions with home fried potatoes on the side, french toast and fresh squeezed orange juice. I usually start the holiday right and cap off breakfast with super spicy BLOODY MARYS.
> 
> Later, when the ducks go in the oven, Egg Nog and a shot of Jim Beam in it for a kicker. Chadonnay with dinner and Drambuie and/or Gran Mariner with dessert and coffee.
> 
> ...


i like the way you roll, lee =D>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My nephew came back a few months ago after his 4th or 5th tour. Got his field promotion to Major the last time over there in charge of a 12-14 man unit in one of those mountain top "resorts" on the Pakistan border.
> With his rank now I don't think he has to go into combat again but being Spec Op Marine it still scares the hell out of all of us because he loves being a Marine. I love him to pieces! Going on 18 yrs as a Marine.
> Give my best to your son!


i too have a nephew that originally was Army, then enlisted in the Marines (crazy fool boy)--every time he's deployed i worry, worry, worry...so far, so good. i also have a dear BIL that's a Major in the army, but he spends all his time in Korea setting up training excercises. but at least (for now) i don't have to worry about him so much (don't like all those long flights, but that's just me being paranoid).

bob--SO glad to hear your's got promoted to MAJOR!! and hopefully he won't go back into combat, but....this is what thanksgiving is about, right?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> i like the way you roll, lee =D>


It's a bit of a private party this year. My wife is practically a teetotaler. We aren't having guests this year. I get the "evil eye" much of the time when I'm having fun.

That adds to the fun!:-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

bad dog, lee, BAD dog, lol!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> bad dog, lee, BAD dog, lol!


She is 20 years younger than me. I love her to death. She has stood by me though all of this. My medical issues are much more than any of us bargained for. It don't take her for granted. We've been married along time.

But I'm a old SOB who ain't gonna change my ways. \\/

She gets pissed on occasion but WTF. :grin:#-o


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Thanksgiving and the beginning of the holiday season is just around the corner
> 
> 1) What are YOU thankful for this Thanksgiving?
> 
> ...


As always, I'm thankful for my wonderful dogs who put up with me :-D and continue to teach me through their own tolerance of my ****ups. Their and my continued health. Still having a roof over my head in this horrible economy without having to lean on anyone but myself. I'm very thankful for the people in my life and definitely those who aren't. They taught me some of my most valuable training and life lessons after they weren't around. If it weren't for my wonderful fellow dog sport friends I wouldn't have thought I could trial this year after all; they encouraged me and they were right.

Do wish my truck was still running though. :-\"


Just me and my dogs spending the day together. They'll get an extra special dinner, not sure what I'm eating yet. Ya'll making me hungry though.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

come on over, jackie, we'll have more than plenty. and bring the dogs!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> We have had some very interesting guests in my home.
> 
> I understand, Maggie. If you want to fly here I will serve you a hell of a dinner with plenty of great food and fine booze. I know how to put on a great old Thanksgiving meal.


That's one fine damn offer Lee, I just maybe...maybe take you up on that. Will have to look into things for a bit first though.

You sure your home would be ready for an interesting guest like me ?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

maggie, as long as you understand sign language-which i'm sure you do, haha--i bet it'd be fine


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> That's one fine damn offer Lee, I just maybe...maybe take you up on that. Will have to look into things for a bit first though.
> 
> You sure your home would be ready for an interesting guest like me ?


No worries, Maggie! Everyone would just think there was 2 weirdos here instead just of me.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

take some of the pressure off you, right lee?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> maggie, as long as you understand sign language-which i'm sure you do, haha--i bet it'd be fine


No sign language. I have this electronic voice piece of shit. By the end of the weekend she might actually be able to figure out what I'm trying to say!](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> take some of the pressure off you, right lee?


Better than that. I could just blame everything on Maggie. At least I could have a partner sharing that "evil eye" my wife gives that I ignore.

Teetotalers always try to "guilt out" us cool dudes.\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> No worries, Maggie! Everyone would just think there was 2 weirdos here instead just of me.


I would feel right at home with that ! :lol:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Geez Lee, if Mags can't make it and you just need a friend to drink with, pick me. I'll even bring my crazy little DS girl. That should make things interesting. I've already had Thanksgiving up here in Canada, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice to be part of another one.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Geez Lee, if Mags can't make it and you just need a friend to drink with, pick me. I'll even bring my crazy little DS girl. That should make things interesting. I've already had Thanksgiving up here in Canada, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice to be part of another one.


Hey Lee...could this possibly be a party brewing ?? :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Geez Lee, if Mags can't make it and you just need a friend to drink with, pick me. I'll even bring my crazy little DS girl. That should make things interesting. I've already had Thanksgiving up here in Canada, but I'm willing to make the sacrifice to be part of another one.


Hi Leslie - I joke about the over indulging quite a bit but I do tend to "enjoy" myself. I also joke about my wife a lot. She is a gracious hostess. 

Only I would get the evil eye.:grin:

You would be welcome here!

I was serious about this damn, difficult to understand, electronic speech device. It took "family" a long time to understand me. To bad Thanksgiving isn't after Dec 7th. That's when I get the implant procedure in my throat for the new speech device. That is supposed to be substantially more understandable.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

P.S. Leslie - If we both get "tanked" maybe the voice issue doesn't mean shit!\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

No worries about the voice thing. Start me up and I'll do enough talking for both of us - you won't get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me know and I will start planning on upgrading to a goose instead of those little pee wee ducks!:smile:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I think you're safe with the ducks. No holiday here in Canada for American Thanksgiving and I don't think I can get the day off work to fly down there. Besides, I don't want to be the cause of you getting the evil eye from your wife. 

I'll have a drink in your honour and send good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The EVIL EYE comes whether you are here or not and adds to the enjoyment of being the family outcast. For Instance, I just had the in laws here for my eldest son's boot camp graduation. While they were here my wife and mother in law are doing some kind of Rosary prayer in the dining room one time, and I'm popping wine corks in the kitchen. I had 2 evil eyes on me. 

I never sweat the small stuff!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

This is the first year in a looooooooong time that I just don't feel like cooking the Thanksgiving dinner. We are most likely going to my hubby's twin brothers house. His wife is from Iran, and her sister is married to one of my hubby's older brothers!!!! So there will be lots of delicious Persian food, as well as the traditional American turkey. I LOVE Persian food, and I can't cook it very well, so I am very happy with the plans. The only slight bump is I'm not a real social butterfly so small talk is not my forte, but the very large Persian contingent is all famiy to me, and they embrace my awkwardness with open arms, and make me feel welcome in spite of myself!!!!! I'm really very thankful for my extended family.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> This is the first year in a looooooooong time that I just don't feel like cooking the Thanksgiving dinner. We are most likely going to my hubby's twin brothers house. His wife is from Iran, and her sister is married to one of my hubby's older brothers!!!! So there will be lots of delicious Persian food, as well as the traditional American turkey. I LOVE Persian food, and I can't cook it very well, so I am very happy with the plans. The only slight bump is I'm not a real social butterfly so small talk is not my forte, but the very large Persian contingent is all famiy to me, and they embrace my awkwardness with open arms, and make me feel welcome in spite of myself!!!!! I'm really very thankful for my extended family.


Shit Susan, I thought you might be headed over to Don T's place in the woods for a good old fashioned holiday and shootout.\\/


----------

